# Rings and things



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I remember hearing somewhere that one ought not to wear rings and such in the shop when working. Well here is one more thing that I should have been more disciplined about. Granted it was hard to get off, but not as hard as it will be now if they have to cut it off. I don't know about anyone else but I will not be wearing rings in the shop when all this is over. Just a thought.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Good advice Jerry! It is advisable to remove *ALL* jewelry when working in the shop.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Jerry,

Excellent point!! I'm not sure of how many have seen the RWS but, Bob, does remove his watch from the very beginning of the show. Watches, rings, even necklaces should be removed, no loose clothing. If wearing sleeves, roll 'em up. 

The key factor is, "stay safe". :yes4:


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Great point, Jerry. As a Machinist by trade I never wear jewelry, even to the point that I hardly ever wear my wedding band at all. Gets the wife mad at times. The only "Jewelry" I wear at work and in the shop are ear plugs or muffs and eye glasses not only to protect the eyes but to clearly see what I'm doing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

I do the same ,strip down  but in the winter time like now I have a jacket on and I forget sometimes it's just as bad as a ring..etc.I was in the shop today and my jacket got hung up on the fence  I didn't think about much at the time but after I said that could do it easy the norm , just to pull the jacket off and it comes off just like my finger..

Just one more to think about ,,,shop safety ....

===========


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I hadn't thought about that BJ.. Thank you for bringing it to my attention!


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

another one is cloth rags, which need to be kept far away from power tools, with woodworking tools, it's bad enough if a rag your using pulls your hand into the cutter, but i've heard of guys having their arm ripped right out of the socket from using a rag on a metal lathe, now THAT'S pain.. it hurts just thinking about it.. UNreinforced paper rags are safe.


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

A mate of mine i worked with for many years, degloved his left hand in a cement mixer, he all was wore gloves when he worked with cement so it wouldn't burn his hands, how it happened he put his hand i to test the crumble and the glove got caught on a bur on the bars, only took a second had he lost the little finger and the skin of the 3 others, broke his wrist, dislocated his sholder. the doc nothing could be done to save the skin because of the lime in the cement. his only problem he has now is when tell people off he carnt use the bird sign.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I was a B-52 mechanic in the AF. They drilled us every month about safety. No jewelry was allowed....period. I got into that habit and have not worn jewelry (or a wrist watch) since 1960. 
Not only does it snag but it also conducts electricity. Even DC can cause serious burns.
Loose clothing is also a No No. I've ruined a few shirts and bib overalls with a belt sander. Scary!
Gene


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

When I went into the service Uncle Sam said no jewelry while on duty, many guys wore rings, watches and chains around the neck, so I ignored the rule and kept the ring my father gave me when I went in. A couple yrs went by without incident and I was stationed aboard ship. 

I was racing down the ladder into the engine room, the hand rails aboard ship were wrap'd with line for better grip during foul weather, but most when tearing about developed a sliding tech for going down.

I was in process, (sliding down) when the edge of the ring caught on the wrap. I dislocated my finger as my body continued down the ladder, my back, butt, legs and head took a beating on the ladder. The event destroyed the ring, I lost the onyx stone and the diamond chip on it in the bilges. That was 1975, I haven't worn a bit of jewelry since. I wore my wedding band for the ceremony and honeymoon and put it on whenever we go out on our anniversary.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Ronald, you were lucky all you lost was the ring. A guy I worked with lost his ring finger when jumping out of a deuce and a half (2 1/2 ton army truck). The ring caught on the side boards and popped his finger right off. I realize this is not in the shop, but it can happen anywhere. Don't wear any jewelry in the shop and if you have long hair (I just wish I had hair :sarcastic be sure it is tied up and out of the way.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Just before I got out of the service one SN had the meat around his ankle shredded off when he staggered back into the coil of towing Hauser as it paid out over the gunnel. It tightened up around his boot, flipped him up cracking his skull and knocking him out as his head hit the deck. The Eng. on the small boat saw the event and screamed for the cox'n to shut down but he couldn't hear him. 

The Eng ran aft and attempted to pay out the line faster than it was dragging the SN to the stern gunnel. He got the line off the SN's ankle just before the last paid out and went taut between the crucifix and the buoy they were trying to move. The Eng slid all but his pinky out of the loop tearing it off from between the metacarpal and proximal phalanx.

Both men got medical early outs, neither wanted out, all of this was the fault of the cox'n who couldn't tell the diff between a marker and a mooring buoy and for not keeping track of his crew.


----------



## SilverGlow (Dec 3, 2009)

*Jewelry At Work!*

Great Point. Anyway Thanks for all of your views and safety tips. 

In some jobs, such as like this and mechanic, it is dangerous to wear your ring, as it could get caught and rip your finger off. Others, such as that of a nurse, it is a place it harbor germs and must be removed every time you wash your hands.

If these things are not a concern, then wear the thing with pride!


----------

